# proper response to angry biting?



## Quatro (Apr 7, 2015)

New to the cockatiel world, so just wondering about how to respond to Benny's angry biting. He nibbles alot, just exploring really, but if we try to pet him, he goes a little rambo on me. I have tried to ignore, but he will try to clamp down. I am a dog trainer by profession, so I did a little submissive roll. I picked him up and gently held him in the palm of my hand for a second, then held him close to my chest till he was calm. then let him go about his happy business. Any other options, as he is new to us, and I do not want him to think that biting will be a winner for him.
:grey tiel:


----------



## acm321 (Apr 9, 2015)

i would try to slowly (like extremely slowly) put your hand behind it and slowly make your way to its kneck to scratch its kneck. This is, from what I have tried, the best way to tame cockatiels. Cockatiels are very wary birds, and any little mistake will make it no longer trust you. That why i said to slowly make your way with your hand to its kneck to catch it. 

The situation is different with every individual bird, so it make take a day, or a week, or a month (or possibly longer) for your bird to trust you. just take your time and enjoy the process.

Let me know how it works out! Hope the best for you and your 'tiel!:wf cinnamon:


----------



## acm321 (Apr 9, 2015)

as far as the biting, just do not react, there really is not much you can do. I know how hard they can bite, and it's frustrating, but don't give up! It will all be worth it when you have a well mannered and loving bird.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

With Joey, I was able to give belly rubs first, then slowly worked to being able to scratch the top of his head. One day while scratching the top of his head, he turned and offered me his cheek, then the back of his head. 

Some tiels take to it right away, and some need a lot of patience. I agree with above, that not reacting is best. Joey only does if I accidentally get a pin feather, since he is molting at the moment.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

It's like TamaMoo and acm321 have said. There is not much you can do except watch them a bit more closely for signs you are about to get bit. Since biting is a natural response because we did not read their body language correctly or accidentally touched a painful area like a pin feather.

They do not respond or really understand the concept of negative reinforcement or punishment. I believe people used to think flicking the beak works, you just will make them more angry and bitey if you flick their beak or do anything to retaliate. If they get a reaction of any kind like you say "Ow" or yell even they will think it is fun and do it more. So trying to not react at all is the best way. Just saying sorry and holding him after a minute is probably a good way to say it's ok and you know he didn't mean to be angry though. 

Letting you pet them is first a build up or trust and letting them sit on you to get used to you being around them. Then one day out of the blue when they trust you enough they will all of a sudden lower their head for you to pet them. And you just want to softly pet them as long as they will let you and back off if they get bitey. 

You might want to check out this link to see what 'tiel body language is, you'll be a pro at it in no time : http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

When rocko is lunging at me i just let him and i realised he wasnt actually biting just nibbling and i say no he is now learning not to nibble your bird probably is angry and wants to bite but give it a try and see if hes viciously biting when i first got rocko we were trying to get him in his cage he was scared of course when we opened the box he came in his eye had blood pumping out it was gooey and just dripping everywhere and he bit my mam very hard he was so scared and he let me clean the blood off


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> With Joey, I was able to give belly rubs first, then slowly worked to being able to scratch the top of his head. One day while scratching the top of his head, he turned and offered me his cheek, then the back of his head.
> 
> Some tiels take to it right away, and some need a lot of patience. I agree with above, that not reacting is best. Joey only does if I accidentally get a pin feather, since he is molting at the moment.


Rocko is the opposite he lets you touch everywhere on his upper body but not his stomach rocko never bites he lets everyone touch him and stuff he only nibbles and hisses if he dosent want you doing something at that time


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

My response is Riley stop being an A**wipe He usually goes back to preening or playing with something. With Carolina depending on why he is biting I may continue doing what I was doing (if it's something like getting him to step up or changing his food) or if I was trying to pet him in anyway I stop and let him see I am respecting his space. Most importantly BIRDS ARE NOT DOGS negative reinforcement only works with submissive dogs. If you did it with alpha dogs your likely to get bit. A dogs pack mentality is completely different than a birds flock mentality. For example dogs wait for the alpha to finish eating while birds all eat at once. Another example in wolf packs only the alphas get to breed but in a birds flock they all get to breed.


----------

